# Pps



## duckdog (Oct 21, 2005)

Is it just me I cannot get any of the pps acrobat formats to open or the feedback please help is it my comp?


----------



## Milan (Jul 6, 2005)

It works fine for me ... It may be that your Acrobat Reader is either older version, or buggered up. There is a link at the bottom of the PPS page to download/upgrade the reader.


----------



## duckdog (Oct 21, 2005)

Must be my comp I d/l the new version, crappy deal


----------

